# Newbie to devon



## AndersonLucy (6 October 2015)

Hi, moving to Sidmouth area soon. Any one from around here.  I am a mature lady ( over 40!!!)  and compete in dressage. Looking for some new buddies as wont know a soul.


----------



## _OC_ (6 October 2015)

Hi moved to Somerset about 3 months ago.....sorry not a dressage person ......was in Sidmouth(Liked it there  ) a few weeks ago so not to far from you.......looking forward to it?


----------



## AndersonLucy (6 October 2015)

Do you know good yards in Sidmouth area? Found one near Aylesbeare as seems to be near Bicton, well beck to compete etc.  I am terrified. I have lived in herts all my life and have a good set up, on a lovely yard etc. Really stepping in to the unknown.


----------



## Mrs B (6 October 2015)

Hello! I moved to a village about 13 miles East of Sidmouth a couple of weeks ago after 22 years in North Oxfordshire ... didn't know a soul here either but all working out okay so far  Horse arrived 5 days ago ...

Someone on here may well know of dressage-type yards in your neck of the woods, although I will ask people I meet at my new yard of course and will let you know if I hear of anything ... but I'd say go with your gut feeling about a place. Try to put where you've come from out of your mind, except to use it as a check/wish list. Write down the things which aren't negotiable, the ones you can compromise on and the ones you don't mind about and see how it stacks up.

Anyway ... as another Devon Newbie who's also over 40 ... hello, welcome and PM me any time! Now you know one person anyway


----------



## AndersonLucy (6 October 2015)

Thank you for that. I am also new to this forum so finding my way around it. Not sure how to pm you on this but thank you, working on it. Please keep me posted on how you are getting on. We are moving in the next couple of months and dreading moving my horse. It's a complete life style change for all of us. Looking at joining riding clubs, gym etc to meet new friends.


----------



## Mrs B (6 October 2015)

Have pm'd you instead ... then you can just hit 'reply' when/if you need to


----------



## Beausmate (8 October 2015)

Sorry, I'm a way away from you guys, but I just thought I'd say hi!!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (8 October 2015)

You need MiJodsAreTooBlinkinTight, she's in your area, well, pretty close!  Welcome to Devon, I'm on Dartmoor so no help to you at all I'm afraid.


----------



## AndersonLucy (9 October 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			You need MiJodsAreTooBlinkinTight, she's in your area, well, pretty close!  Welcome to Devon, I'm on Dartmoor so no help to you at all I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the welcome. I have seen that user name before, on an old thread.how do I search for that person on here.


----------



## AndersonLucy (9 October 2015)

Thank you, hi to you too. Where are you?


----------



## Mrs B (9 October 2015)

AndersonLucy said:



			Thank you for the welcome. I have seen that user name before, on an old thread.how do I search for that person on here.
		
Click to expand...

MiJods was  great help to me when I asked about moving here! To find her, either click 'message' and enter her name when prompted, or click on the 'Community' tab on the 2nd to top menu and type her name in the Member list ...


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 October 2015)

Don't live in Devon, but we have lots of our holidays there. Just wanted to say Sidmouth is a very pretty place to live, and you're right by the sea, so you can go and have lots of those lovely beach rides all the time!  Good luck with your move.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 October 2015)

Hallo peeps, heard my name mentioned and here I am!!!

Have been on the "why is it so hard to add photos on here thread" LOL. Someone else did it for me, I didn't manage it. Just feel so Bleddi stoopid!

Righto. Firstly, just to say welcome to Devon OP. You don't need to be "terrified" dear one, we don't eat foreigners, or perhaps I should say "vurrinurs". You'll soon get used to our ways, don't worry. If someone says they'll do something "dreckly", that doesn't mean "directly" i.e. ASAP or sooner: nope, it means just that - "dreckly", which could be anything from a week, to a month, to a year or two.......... don't worry, you'll get the hang of it.

OK, so yards. 

If you've found Wellbeck, that is a good dressage yard and is nicely appointed with good facilities. It is just off the A3052 road which goes from Exeter to Sidmouth, so very convenient. TBH I don't know a lot about it, but know it has a "dressage" focus. 

There is another "dressage" yard over near me, they've got a huge arena apparently (not that me or my two naglets see the inside of a school very often coz to our great shame, we don't  ) but apparently you can hire it. Its at a place called Strete Raleigh, and if you search for B&B's in the Rockbeare/Whimple areas, you should come up with it. Am blowed if I can think of the name of it - in spite of hacking out past it fairly regularly!! - but think the lady who runs the yard is called Julie. That yard is situated just off the old A30 nr Whimple, again, very convenient. This yard has a "dressage" focus as well, but maybe not as high-powered as Wellbeck. It is situated down a lovely little lane - if you do hack out, you will have to go OVER a dual carriageway roadbridge as there's one just up the road!! There are liveries there, not sure all of them are into dressage. I could find out more details if you wanted as my livery sometimes hires the arena.

OP if you are on Facebook there is a very useful page called "The Nutty Nags" which has a whole lot of local horsey people on it. We're a friendly bunch really....... so do come on board.

Sidmouth is a lovely place to be: lucky you! There are some lovely bridlepaths in that area. Plus you may come across a certain well known Devon-based event rider out for a schooling ride!! 

There IS one local place to avoid like the plague even if you are desperate. If you'd like to PM me then I'll tell you.

Of course Bicton College is a fantastic local venue and we're incredibly lucky to have it; there's always lots on there; if you have transport?

Good livery tends to be a bit like hens teeth in this area, as you're no doubt finding out by now. 

Looking forward to seeing you on "The Nutty Nags"!!! Hope you find somewhere. If you'd like to PM me, then I'm quite happy to exchange phone no's if that would help.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 October 2015)

Sorry OP, re. local riding clubs, meant to add that there is the "Sid Vale and Otter Valley Riding Club" (SVORC) which is a very active riding club in the area. I'm not a member personally, as am just a happy hacker (oh the shame), but know people that are involved with it and they are a really great bunch of people. If you want to know about Endurance, I've a friend who can help with that; also if you need any remedial or confidence-building I also know someone who is fantastic. 

Local Hunts are East Devon & Axe Vale.


----------

